# 12.5KG of Ram fingers from 180KG of cards



## Stewill (Jun 18, 2016)

It took me about 3 weeks in total to get all of these done, next i'll start with the IC chips removal. These were all cut with either a slip and roll cutter where I could cut 6 at a time and was averaging 5 minutes per KG or individually with a PCB slicer and got it down to 6.5 minutes per KG. 





Am doing these in batches of 500g in AP but might increase it to 1KG. Have made a RAM finger holder to help circulate the solution and when lifted out foild to fall back into the solution. What are peoples experiences with running larger batches of fingers?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks beautiful.

I like your foil strainer as well.

What kind of material did you make it out of?

-as far as your question "what are others experiences with large finger lots"
-i have never done anywhere close to that amount. But, i did do 5 pounds of fingers for my first refine ever.
Took about a week to get all done (maybe sooner, i didnt check until a week had passed)

I'd just fill up a 3 gallon bucket, drill holes in it, rig up a bubbler to the bottom. Place the fingers in it, the 3 gallon bucket then into a 5 gallon bucket. Filled it up with HCl, then a shot (literally, 1 oz is all i added) of H2O2 and fired up the bubbler.

It worked perfect for me, but you sir... You have some *weight*... With that much, you would need to stir it every day once or twice, that way all surfaces can get some fresh acid.

The bubbler will add oxygen, but if two or more sets of fingers are sitting flush with one another, you will have some foils that don't end up getting etched off.

Good luck, and show us your progress

Toph


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 18, 2016)

50, 80, 100 lb lot's if I don't have the time to run them in Poor man's AR I just throw them in a 30 - 55 gallon drum of AP and let them set with a double aquarium fish bubbler for a couple of weeks and shake the barrel every day to stir up the fingers. 

It all depends on what you have time for and what you feel comfortable working with so you don't loose your gold or lock it up in solution because you didn't calculate your solution correctly and create a problem recovering your gold.


----------

